# Finally on our journey



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Well ladies we r finally after 8 long years on the road  

We are at CRGW in Cardiff and my AMH came back as 55.2 so everyone's ecstatic x

Load of bloods taken today so on a 6week wait but just wanted to say never give up hope! 

I feel so.positive and I know with all of ur support well be celebrating our bfp's together xx

Much love Donna xxx


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow I had no idea AMH could be that high...makes my 4 seem even worse lol

Best of luck x


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

I was amazed too! Lol I'm hoping that means our chances are bigger 


I see uve been matched, how exciting! I cant wait until tests are bk and we are matched too  

Did u have to wait long for a match? Xx


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Once they agreed to match me it took about 4 weeks.


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

donnaw said:


> Well ladies we r finally after 8 long years on the road
> 
> We are at CRGW in Cardiff and my AMH came back as 55.2 so everyone's ecstatic x
> 
> ...


With a AMH of 55.2 you could get severe ohss


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Ohss is only with Amh of over 70, perfect range is 21-69. If u have a decent clinic they can advise u


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

They keep an eye on you with a higher AMH so it's all good xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

donnaw said:


> Ohss is only with Amh of over 70, perfect range is 21-69. If u have a decent clinic they can advise u


Well done on your AMH level - you must have been thrilled! Mine came out around 38 so I was pretty happy


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

donnaw said:


> Ohss is only with Amh of over 70, perfect range is 21-69. If u have a decent clinic they can advise u


Oh ok 
My mates AMH was 53.7 and she got severe ohss So just goes to show everyone is different

But im sure the clinic will keep a eye


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Donna, i hope you dont mind me butting in, with a little ? as i just had my 1st consultation n blood at CRGW today, was just wondering about that 6 week wait you mentioned, is it 6 weeks after all your other bloods are done, that they start looking for a match? sorry to butt in x


----------

